# Whats a reasonable adoption fee?



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

My husband and I are looking at adopting our next dog, either a gsd, english bull dog or malamute. I have been looking at some of the local rescues and some of the fees are more than a little high imo.

I would consider $300 to be about normal in my area if not on the high side. But some of these places ask for $600!!??!

Would you consider that to be to high? Would it dissuade you from that particular rescue? Or is that an acceptable price for a rescue to charge for adoption fee? 

**Just a side note** The dog in question may have heath problems but I dont see local rescues (who have paid for full hip replacements to keep dogs alive) asking that much for adoption fees.**


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Narny said:


> My husband and I are looking at adopting our next dog, either a gsd, english bull dog or malamute. I have been looking at some of the local rescues and some of the fees are more than a little high imo.
> 
> I would consider $300 to be about normal in my area if not on the high side. But some of these places ask for $600!!??!
> 
> ...


If you think that's high, have you tried looking at a local shelter or humane society? Sometimes, they have adoption fees for 50$ or even free. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

That would be high for adoption from a shelter, but not a rescue. The rescue dogs I have seen in the area come with a pretty hefty price tag. I looked at GSD rescues before adopting from a shelter, and they were in the 200-400 range. I believe my friend paid $350 for her rescue malamute, and he was pretty far from healthy.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I would and have been looking into shelters. I dont have a problem paying the fee, I just thought it was more than average and wanted to know what others thought. We are trying to get a dog thats older than Lulu because we dont want to go through puppyhood right now. If we cant find a dog then puppy hood here we come lol.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

$600 would be high for my area, and I'm in a pretty expensive region.

IMO that adoption fee wouldn't be _totally_ unreasonable for an English bulldog breed rescue, just because that specific breed has SO many health problems that their cost-of-care averages are much higher than almost anyone else's... but for a general rescue or another breed rescue, yeah, I'd probably look elsewhere.

$300 would be squarely in the middle for foster-based rescues in my area. That's a totally normal amount to ask here.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think 600 is high also 2 to 3 here. And the dog is fixed chipped and up to date on shots and heart worm tested. Of course the money goes to helping other dogs but 600 is a lot for a rescue


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

We paid $100 for Maggie at a local dog warden. I thought that was kinda high. But how can you put a price tag on your pet?? So far in the past 3 months we have quadrupled that price just on vet bills, toys, collars and food. She lives better than we do...lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Around my neck of the woods it's usually between $65 and $125 depending on age, health, mental stability, spay/neuter, and temperament.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There are quite a few GSD rescue groups in my area. (I am in Maryland.) The going rate for a GSD $250.00. Some have an additional application fee - $10 - $20. English bull dogs are the most expensive of the three breeds you listed. I checked two English bull dog rescues here. There "general" price is $500.00. I only found one Malamute rescue. There prices ranged from $225.00 - $325.00 depending on the age. A Malamute puppy under 6 months was most expensive.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

There's a French Bulldog rescue in my area that charges up to $700 for their dogs up to 3 years. Most of the GSD rescues are between $200-$500.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Most rescues charge $100-$200 here (more for puppies), but it's a poor state (Deep South) and nearly all the dogs are adopted heartworm positive on slow-kill treatment. I know of one rescue that loses money on every dog they adopt at $150, but they make up the difference through donations. If you add up everything that a rescue does for a dog, they will be $200 into a dog in the blink of an eye--and that's if it's healthy and they have access to very low-cost vetting. 

Treating heartworms costs $300-$1000 depending who does it, so that would drive the cost of adoptions way up.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I just looked up GSD Rescue of Tulsa, and it looks like their adoption fee is $275 which includes spay/neuter, vax, heartworm, etc.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Rescues in my area are at $275.00 plus. I got my male GSD at the shelter for $130.00 and that included shots/neuter/microchip/leash/food to go home with, well I donated the food back to them. German Shepherds end up in shelters quite often and if they aren't pulled by a rescue then their fate is more undetermined then a GSD that is in a rescue in a foster home.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think below 500 is reasonable. We have a rescue here in CT, that is always posting purebred gsd puppies, the line is always the same, something like "breeder had to many" they've come from down south usually the same state, and are adopting them out for 1500 !!!! That BUGS ME!, it sounds like the rescue is taking puppies from a certain breeder and selling them for the breeder or themselves..ridiculous


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm in the same area as Merciel and average around here is $300 and like another poster said that includes spay/neuter, shots, chip etc. And the dog has typically been in foster care a month minimum so they food. 

People need to keep in mind that even $300 rarely even helps the rescue break even. Two of the newer dogs in our rescue have already far exceeded that One is at over $2k in bills and the other may have DM which means he could be with us forever. 

I would have no problem paying more money to a reputable rescue that I know will be spending it on the care of the dogs. Just another reason to check out the group you are adopting from.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

In some areas, $600 seems a fair price. Rescues try to help sick, heartworm positive and injured dogs as well and placing healthy ones. If adopters are willing to pay higher fees, or there is a shortage of purebred rescue dogs, high fees allow the rescue to help more sick/injured dogs. Rescue fees in the Chicago/northern IL area run about $300 to $350 and that isn't much over the cost of neutering, all shots, a chip, and a thorough vet check. 

Some areas, especially in the southern states and California have an abundance of dogs. Many can be adopted right out of an animal control shelter. A lot of rescues will help you arrange transportation for adoptions going out of state even if it wasn't one of their dogs. My facebook news feed if full of GSD's desperate for homes. This morning The German Shepherd Dog Community has a solid black, 10 month old male at a Santa Cruz, Calif shelter and the clock is ticking. Call the shelter 831 454-7303, spend your money on a vacation to Santa Cruz and come home with a nice dog.

I have adopted three beautiful dogs from county local shelter for $100 each. That included shots, neuter, a chip, heartworm check, and an exam from the vet of my choice.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> it sounds like the rescue is taking puppies from a certain breeder and selling them for the breeder or themselves


Yep, that happens. Not _often,_ but it's certainly been known to happen that some puppy millers will set up fake "rescues" to "adopt out" the unsold puppies that have gotten too big/old for the pet store market. Fortunately they don't seem to do it too often around here, probably because it's too much hassle to set up the fake rescues (many of our puppy millers are Amish, and getting their dogs listed on Petfinder is something they'd have to hire outside contractors to handle), but it definitely does happen.

And there have been a couple of pretty well-publicized busts over the last couple of years where individuals went down to Deep South shelters, grabbed all the cute puppies they could fit into the back of a van, and then sold them up here for $300-500 apiece with no vetting or health screening whatsoever. At least one of those people was literally just selling them at the side of the road, and (predictably) the puppies had parvo and the whole van-load got sick within a couple of weeks and it was not a happy ending for anyone involved. That type of fly-by-night operation tends to crash and burn pretty quickly, but you still don't want to be the unlucky adopter who gets caught in the flameout.

More commonly IME, small rescues are run by well-meaning people who have the very best intentions but just have _no idea_ what they are doing. They are the rescue equivalent to the better sort of BYBs: lots of love, not a lot of knowledge. You can get wonderful dogs from them, but you can also get some duds.

There are unscrupulous and ignorant people in rescue, just like anywhere else. There are scammers and hoarders and puppy flippers. There are puppy millers and BYBs who have "rescue" fronts to place the less sale-able dogs. You do have to keep your eyes open as a consumer to make sure that you're supporting an honest, worthy rescue that is genuinely in it to help the dogs.

An abnormally high price for the region would give me pause because I'd wonder if it were a front for a profit-driven seller. At the very least, it would warrant further inquiry about why the price is so much higher than for other foster-based rescues in the area who are incurring similar costs. If it's not a breed-specific rescue for a type of dog that commonly has expensive health problems, that would make me pretty skeptical.


----------



## klburen (Aug 3, 2013)

We paid $250 for purebred from rescue group. Paid $75 for a mix at shelter


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## j17dascoli (Mar 26, 2008)

In the northeast, if you are looking to adopt from a GSD Specific Rescue, then $300 is pretty much the standard rate for an adult dog under 7. Shelters will generally be less, but that is because they have a different source of funding. Usually puppies are slightly more. Any rescue charging $500 or willing to adopt a GSD for free I'd be pretty skeptical about. If a rescue has a dog with a health issue and is waiving the adoption fee, as long as they are up front about the health issues that is different. Also, usually seniors adoption fees are much less.

Jim D
(full disclosure I am part of Garden State German Shepherd Rescue)


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

In a metropolitan area, I have paid $250-350 for a breed rescue. And then, after that, another $2-4K in property damage for SA, etc., blah blah...happy!

It's not really the initial outlay of cash... What matters is whether you have patience to cover the contingencies. 

Bring a puppy home... Make a 12 year commitment. R u in?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

The adoption fee shouldn't even matter. Adopt a 12-17 life... And ask again!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

$600?

Well, for that, I would want to know how the dogs were fostered, how they are tested, what health checks are done on the dogs -- should have hips and elbows tested (or be open to you doing it prior to purchase) and be free of heartworm, full physical with bloodwork. All documentation, including vet information, and how long the dog was fostered. 

I would check the rescue out backwards and frontwards and expect them to come up squeaky clean. 

I would not expect them to spend the full $600 on each dog, but I would expect them to provied a healthy critter who is temperament tested, basic obedience, and somewhat matched to your needs for that price tag. 

The vast majority of rescues are not for profit because they do lose money on most of the dogs. If they did not lose money on this one, then they have ten others that sucked up all they gained on it and then some. But that doesn't mean there aren't scoundrels involved in rescues too. 

There are predators out there that benefit off the charity of others. Rescuing puppies and dogs is a huge area where people are willing to open their purses. Scoundrels will not pass this type of market by. If jerks would use 9-1-1 to scam people out of donations, they will use all the current dogs-in-need information out there, to separate people from their money. I am not saying these people are doing that, but with that price tag, they are opening themselves up to the scrutiny. Check them out. 

Of course a scoundrel who is good at it, probably stays right within the normal range to avoid scrutiny. 

Good luck finding your pup/dog.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

The all breed rescue I work with has a $100.00 adoption fee. If they are young puppies there is a $150.00 deposit until they are spayed or neutered. I notice the breed specific rescues for GSD's usually run about $300.00 for an adult.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

600??? you're buying a dog from a re-seller. I can see 2-300 for a breed specific rescue and even that is stretching it. a dog from your local animal shelter should be about 100 bucks.

If you're in business to reclaim unwanted dogs then charge enough to recoup money spent you aren't a rescue, you're a second hand sales store. Call yourself what you are.

I've taken in 5 unwanted dogs and found them homes. I treated, fed, housed and trained all of them till they got a home. I did it because I wanted to, fee???? once a returnable deposit once they were fixed.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Around here, shelters are between $100 and $150 and rescues with foster homes are between $200 and $400.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Narny,

As others have said, most rescues in my area charge $175-$275. 

But, there are rescues in my area that charge $500+... these are typically rescues that have convinced pet stores in their area to stop selling puppies from puppy mills and to only sell dogs/puppies from shelters. I think this a great trend. 

The one that I am familiar with offers customer support that goes beyond what your typical rescue is able to do so maybe that is one factor for the additional cost.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

JackandMattie said:


> Adopt a 12-17 life... And ask again!!


What does this even mean???


To the others,

It was not a flat charge for dogs. One English bully was 450 while this one was 600. I ended up adopting a bully from the shelter. It was a 35$ charge for adoption and then 75$ for him to be fixed.

I too thought it was more than a little high to charge.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

IMHO: $300 your rescuing.

$600 your buying a K-9...well maybe not from a top breeder who is rehoming.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Narny said:


> What does this even mean???
> 
> 
> To the others,
> ...


I was kinda vague!

It means, that the adoption fee is a small factor overall. It's just the start. 

It means, that when you adopt a dog, you are making a commitment for the lifetime of that dog, 12-17 years. The adoption fee is only the start. Senior vet bills will eventually follow, and likely exceed, adoption fees. Any potential owner needs to consider the long term investment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

